# Tip to get stragglers from super



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Fivej said:


> I use triangle boards and there are usually some bees that won't get out, more if the nights are warm.
> I stumbled on this today. I hauled a few heavy supers up to my house that had quite a few stragglers. My plan was to blow them out with a leaf blower. This usually requires removing a bunch of frames and spacing remaining frames in order to get them all out. But I was tired and needed a break. It's robbing season, so I stuck them in the shed, tipped up.
> When I went to get the supers to blow them out to put in the garage for extraction, all the bees were on the door window. I mean every single one! I know that they are attracted to light and windows but never expected all of them to leave the super. Will try again tomorrow to see if it was a fluke. J


This is a good article about getting bees out of supers. I have never used a fume board but it sounds easier than blowing them out or brushing them off the frames. . 





Harvest Time Means Removing Honey From Hives | Bee Culture







www.beeculture.com


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

I use the triangle boards as well. If I have any bees left I just give the frame a good firm shake and then brush the remaining few off and drop the frame into a spare super with a cover and that's it. The bees in the supers are foragers so they will find their way home no problem.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Johnny. I gave up on the frame by frame and brush method. Took too long, invited robbing, and the brush seems to harm too many bees. I guess there is a technique for using the brush, but I was never able to master it. J


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

I see the leafblower method often, is this not practical?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Fivej said:


> When I went to get the supers to blow them out to put in the garage for extraction, all the bees were on the door window. I mean every single one! I know that they are attracted to light and windows but never expected all of them to leave the super. Will try again tomorrow to see if it was a fluke. J


Why...
The bees need to go home.
Garage with the door windows is very effective separating the bees from whatever they don't belong on.
Been doing it.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fivej said:


> I use triangle boards and there are usually some bees that won't get out, more if the nights are warm.


How long are you leaving the escapes on ? I've found that if we leave the escapes in place for 3 days there are rarely more than a few bees still in the super.


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

Fivej said:


> Hey Johnny. I gave up on the frame by frame and brush method. Took too long, invited robbing, and the brush seems to harm too many bees. I guess there is a technique for using the brush, but I was never able to master it. J


When I use the escape board I usually end up with under 10 bees per frame. I've never had issues with a brush. I just make sure I use gentle flicking motions and target the bees individually. I also use a brush with very soft bristles. I'm sure one day I will use the brush and get lit up but so far I've been lucky.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I leave the board on 1 day per super. I only have a few stragglers unless I have 3 or more supers on especially if it doesn't get cold at night. Then I have too many to bring in my garage for extraction. 
Took 3 more off of one hive today, blew them out and put in shed for about an hour and had 15 on the door window. Transferred to garage and have had to remove 2 but that's better than 17. J


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Fivej said:


> I use triangle boards and there are usually some bees that won't get out, more if the nights are warm.
> I stumbled on this today. I hauled a few heavy supers up to my house that had quite a few stragglers. My plan was to blow them out with a leaf blower. This usually requires removing a bunch of frames and spacing remaining frames in order to get them all out. But I was tired and needed a break. It's robbing season, so I stuck them in the shed, tipped up.
> When I went to get the supers to blow them out to put in the garage for extraction, all the bees were on the door window. I mean every single one! I know that they are attracted to light and windows but never expected all of them to leave the super. Will try again tomorrow to see if it was a fluke. J



not a fluke. should be repeatable.
nice if the window opens, like the one in my garage,, crank open with out screen.

GG


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Window on door doesn't open, but here is another stupid but useful thing I discovered not long ago. After a half century of unsuccessfully trying to shoo flies, wasps, bees and other insects on a door window by opening the door and encouraging their exit through the open door, I found a better way. Open the door as far as it will open and they will all exit through the opening on the hinged side. Works every time. J


----------

